# All this for Mulholland Drive...



## Halfsek (Oct 29, 2002)

> A French court has ordered DVD vendors to pull copies of the David Lynch film "Mulholland Drive" off store shelves as part of an unprecedented ruling against copy prevention techniques.


So it's illegal now to sell movies which cannot be copied.



> The appeals court ruled Friday that copy prevention software on the DVD violated privacy rights in the case of one consumer who had tried to transfer the film onto a video cassette for personal use.





> France, along with other European Union members including Germany and Spain, has laws guaranteeing the right of consumers to copy recordings they have purchased for private use.


Article is 
here.

I'm not exactly sure how I feel about it. On the one hand, this is the French we're talking about, so I have to make a joke about them surrendering to someone.  And it does seem like it's just wrong to force a producer of a product to not allow that product to be stolen.

On the other hand, you should be able to make copies of music and movies that you buy; as long as it's for personal use.

So it's up in the air as far as I know.
But it seems to be a pretty major decision since by law, movie companies cannot protect their products.

And of course the irony is just how much that movie sucked.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

Not certain what copy protection it has, as Mulholland Drive is one of the movies I definately have copied. I absolutely detested the fact that it had absolutely no chapter stops included. 

This was even more annoying and came to my attention when I discovered my copy had a slight scratch or some other problem that got it stuck about halfway through. Fast forwarding through a long movie is one of the reasons why I hated tape. Making a DVD that has to be treated like a tape is a crime.

So I ripped it and reburned a new copy with some stops.


----------

